# Best Plow for 97 Jeep TJ with 4 inch lift?



## tarzan (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking for best plow to use for 800' driveway in Colorado Mountains. The area gets a lot of snow. The driveway is gravel and mostly level. Any opinion on if I will need chains?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

For Snow, a good set of tires, plow with the storm, add a bunch of ballast, if possible plow down hill and you should be fine. Now ice, that's a different story.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

On gravel a full blade trip works better than a trip edge (I am told by my friend that plows a gravel driveway 1.2 miles long and used both trip edge and full blade trip.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

here is a picture i posted http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=571851#post571851


----------

